
Ask HN: Is it better to quit or get laid off? - wkey
This is in consideration of people who may be displaced due to COVID-19&#x27;s impact on jobs.
======
LinuxBender
I think that depends. If laid off means you get a nice severance package so
the company can remove some liabilities, then that may be a nice way to leave.
You would need a transparent management org to take that risk. Otherwise I
agree with gjvc that leaving on your own terms gives you more control.

------
gjvc
Better to quit, because then you are in control of your destiny.

